# little cold today.



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Froze my ass off on a roof today. Damn blizzard! Oh well the customer got their rooftop unit finaled out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

What blizzard :blink:


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Ty Wrapp said:


> What blizzard :blink:


You can't really tell from the pictures but it was snowing the whole time I was up there. Once I got the disconnect mounted it started blowing horribly and I couldn't see squat. It wasn't really a blizzard but it did suck.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

3D Electric said:


> You can't really tell from the pictures but it was snowing the whole time I was up there. Once I got the disconnect mounted it started blowing horribly and I couldn't see squat. It wasn't really a blizzard but it did suck.


Wind must have been blowing hard. It blew your pictures completely sideways!:laughing:


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

A Little Short said:


> Wind must have been blowing hard. It blew your pictures completely sideways!:laughing:


Every picture I have every uploaded is always sideways. Drives me nuts.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Ty Wrapp said:


> What blizzard :blink:


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

3D Electric said:


> Every picture I have every uploaded is always sideways. Drives me nuts.


Go here and you will have better luck...


*Photobucket*


.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

3D Electric said:


> You can't really tell from the pictures but it was snowing the whole time I was up there. Once I got the disconnect mounted it started blowing horribly and I couldn't see squat. It wasn't really a blizzard but it did suck.


Well you can keep that weather in Wichita. It was cold and sunny here in the K.C. metro.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Single digits , on a good note folks tend to leave one alone outside when it's nasty.....:whistling2:~CS~


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> Single digits , on a good note folks tend to leave one alone outside when it's nasty.....:whistling2:~CS~


It's a good day for outdoor lighting repair.....:laughing::no:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

What cold? -6 up here!


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

wendon said:


> What cold? -6 up here!


Wind chill right now is -15. It sucks today


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

3D Electric said:


> Every picture I have every uploaded is always sideways. Drives me nuts.


Are you holding your phone like a camera? Try that. Supposed to work.

Your flat screen tv isn't standing on end right?


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

This is just about when I would expect Macmikeman to post the weather report...:whistling2::laughing:

Pete


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

It's starting to warm up here, right now -4F, it will get up to a balmy +5 today!


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Black Dog said:


> It's a good day for outdoor lighting repair.....:laughing::no:


No kidding, it's 10 degree right now and I have a bank sign to work on... At least it'll be sunny with no wind. I HATE working on signs when it's windy!!!


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

3D Electric said:


> Wind chill right now is -15. It sucks today


They need to scrap that stupid "_wind chill factor_". What a bunch of malarky.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

drsparky said:


> They need to scrap that stupid "_wind chill factor_". What a bunch of malarky.


Have you experienced a Kansas wind? Unrelenting is the word that comes to mind...........:whistling2:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Pete m. said:


> This is just about when I would expect Macmikeman to post the weather report...:whistling2::laughing:
> 
> Pete



Shhhhh quiet. You'll wake him up. He is outside the hut in the hammock sleeping . ''Mrs Macmikeman''.........


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

wendon said:


> Have you experienced a Kansas wind? Unrelenting is the word that comes to mind...........:whistling2:


It doesn't matter where the wind come from. It is a favorite of the local weather girl so she has something to yack about. Wind chill is a load of crap. If someone is dumb enough to go out in the winter without proper clothing and they "feel" cold that is their problem. A bucket of ice water is 32F but it "feels" a lot colder if you stuck your head in it but you don't need to be told that the "ice water factor" makes it "feel" like -40F.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Always bugs me the give the just the temp. Things like snow, high pressure, low pressure areas, and of course wind.

They should just use the wind value. No sense saying it's 2 degrees above freezing so you go out in your shorts only to discover withe the wind value at 50 mph its 14 degrees below freezing. There goes your privates.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

drsparky said:


> It doesn't matter where the wind come from. It is a favorite of the local weather girl so she has something to yack about. Wind chill is a load of crap. If someone is dumb enough to go out in the winter without proper clothing and they "feel" cold that is their problem. A bucket of ice water is 32F but it "feels" a lot colder if you stuck your head in it but you don't need to be told that the "ice water factor" makes it "feel" like -40F.


Wind chill is for dummies. If it's -20 and no wind, it's probably okay to go get the mail. If it's -20 with a 20 mph wind, stay inside. Probably the biggest thing with wind chill is how fast are you going to freeze to death.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

A Little Short said:


> Wind must have been blowing hard. It blew your pictures completely sideways!:laughing:


It's really a wall mounted unit. He just doesn't want to reveal who he really is.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

drsparky said:


> They need to scrap that stupid "_wind chill factor_". What a bunch of malarky.


I agree. If you hold a thermometer out the window of a moving car does it get colder? No

Bugs me when people say "It's -20 outside" when it's really only -10.

Even worse is the "humidex". Just give me the actual measurable temp please.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

If it's cold out dress accordingly.. If it's cold out and there is a wind - DRESS for it! Winds and cold temps suck to work in.. Dressing in layers is key to staying warm... 
Fortunately, there is a chart when "essential work" outside can cease when the combination of temp and wind reach certain points.. I haven't had to use it because I still have something that is being lost in today's work force - common sense... 

Personally I'd prefer -40 and no wind, than -20 and a 30 km/h wind...


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Last year working in buttf*ck rural Saskatchewan the temperatures were regularly below -40 and there was also constant howling wind. Diesel fired heaters were dying because the diesel was gelling and injectors were frosting up. 

Told the boss we weren't going to get much done, he said to try anyway and to take lots of warmup breaks. Probably got an hour's worth of work done in a 10 hour day.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Most units that size have an integrated disconnect


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Wirenuting said:


> It's really a wall mounted unit. He just doesn't want to reveal who he really is.



There's something ambiguously homoerotic about that picture. Just saying...


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Years ago I volunteered to work Christmas Eve for the double time and a half pay. Wind chill was -60F. It took 6 hours to do a 1 hour job. I left the van running all day and still would not get warm


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Last year working in buttf*ck rural Saskatchewan the temperatures were regularly below -40 and there was also constant howling wind. Diesel fired heaters were dying because the diesel was gelling and injectors were frosting up.
> 
> Told the boss we weren't going to get much done, he said to try anyway and to take lots of warmup breaks. Probably got an hour's worth of work done in a 10 hour day.


-40 C or - 40 F ?:jester:


----------



## xpertpc (Oct 11, 2012)

wendon said:


> Wind chill is for dummies. If it's -20 and no wind, it's probably okay to go get the mail. If it's -20 with a 20 mph wind, stay inside. Probably the biggest thing with wind chill is how fast are you going to freeze to death.


Being a Wisconsinite who winter camped the entire state, from the Indian Head, the Nicole, Lac Du flambeau, and northwards to Ontonagon on Lake Superior in -40F straight temperatures.

Wind chill has no effect on the non-living or covered areas, all it does is blow away the small layer of heat that hovers directly over your skin. The moisture on your skin solidifies so quick that it can literally freeze your eyelids open and your nostrils closed. ask me how I know this ;(

Other than that I have slept outside in the open whilst -70 with windchill with no bother as I was in my down bag that was inside my hollofil bag.

I fell through the ice at the Bagley rapids on the Pike river and froze solid inside of 1 minute, after cracking my parts so I could walk it wasn't too bad as ice is an insulator ie igloo.


----------

